# SS Sun Vista



## isleofthanet (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi,

Does anyone know the reason for the engine room fire which eventually sank the Sun Vista in the Malacca Straits in 1999

Regards

Isleofthanet(POP)


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

*Sun Vista*

I have a copy of the report of the investigation as I worked in Singapore at the time. She was just pout of drydock at the time if I recall. Let me know and I will try and copy but it is a fairly big do***ent. I will have to pull it out the files. Rennie


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

You may have allready read these,but just in case i am sending the sites hope it assists.
joller6


DATE OF INCIDENT 21.05.1999 
FIRE BRIGADE n/a 
BRIGADE INVOLVED No 
VESSLE NAME SUN VISTA 
FLAG Bahamas 
TYPE OF VESSLE Cruiseship 
TONNAGE 30440gt 
CARGO CARRIED 400pass./ 600crew 
LOCATION Straits of Malacca 
DETAILS Sun Vista - built in Italy 1963.Purchased by Sun Cruises in 1997. £10million refit.Believed electrical fire in engine room and excessive firefighting water led vessel to sink. Crew critiscised for panic, delays in evacuation etc. No casualties 


http://www.maritimematters.com/sunvista-seamemory1.html

http://exchange.dnv.com/Do***entation/Maritime/FireSafety/FIRE mappe 2.qxd.pdf


----------



## isleofthanet (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi,

I would very much like to see the files

Cheers

Alan


----------



## isleofthanet (Jun 13, 2004)

Rennie,

I would certainly like to see the files if possible
Thanks

Alan


----------



## isleofthanet (Jun 13, 2004)

*The Sun Vista*

Hi,

Earlier this year before my old pc packed up I asked about the cause of the sinking and someone here had some detailed info on this, is this still available

Regards

Alan


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've added your new post to your old thread.
It may be an idea to ask the previous respondees by PM if they have any further information if the two links above are not sufficient.
Unfortunately one of them hasn't signed on since August.
Cheers


----------

